# Hans Bodenmeier : Talk on certain bloodlines



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't know this guy but he makes some strong 'accusations' on some popular lines, breeding dogs....Any opinions??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NMnBc5SZ7A


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Don't know this guy but he makes some strong 'accusations' on some popular lines, breeding dogs....Any opinions??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NMnBc5SZ7A



Not yet, but I am listening to it.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/TheGSDC/posts/238226172921143#!/hans.bodenmeier/photos


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Breeds over 20 years gsd, lifetime ban from SV , now rsv.
calmino duro and kirchberghof are his kennel names.

one of the most successful breeder in germany, you see it how many of his off spring is well known and used around the world.successfull on the wusv,bps and so on.
many times in trouble because he did not know who the father of his litters are.


i like the most part when he starts to go over the top producer from the last years.he knows all the mistakes from this lines but buys dogs and breed them out of these lines.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't see them as strong accusations but his opinions regardingdigs he's bred/worked. With some if the dogs its not surprising given what's out there from other sources. Anyone have a pedigree link for the Cash dog?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm assuming its Castro vo. Von der Grundschnelligkeit


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I don't see them as strong accusations but his opinions regardingdigs he's bred/worked. With some if the dogs its not surprising given what's out there from other sources. Anyone have a pedigree link for the Cash dog?


Yh...Still trying to find a more subtle synonym for the word accusation, that's why i put it in quote:mrgreen:.....I'd like to see the pedigree of the cash dog also though


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Don't know this guy but he makes some strong 'accusations' on some popular lines, breeding dogs....Any opinions??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NMnBc5SZ7A


 Are they talking about Fero vom Zeutener Himmelreich? If so I don't have a opinion either way. I know Ed F. did not like dogs with too much Fero in the ped though.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Ben Thompson said:


> Are they talking about Fero vom Zeutener Himmelreich? If so I don't have a opinion either way. I know Ed F. did not like dogs with too much Fero in the ped though.


I wouldn't argue with those who don't like Fero though..Most of his progeny appear to be much better than he was...Don't know if it was the training he got but his grips were very very chewy , he wouldn't stand a chance against present dogs like Javir, Bolle, Gator, Ellute, Woltair gaja Nova, Tyson etc In my very inexperienced opinion, these are much better dogs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkj9evFLVco


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I thought the characterizations of Yoschy and Nick most interesting--especially, Yoschy as a prey dog who was stressed with training in aggression. Of course that raises a lit more questions. However, he reference the Yoschy/Nick combination as a good one.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Yh...Still trying to find a more subtle synonym for the word accusation, that's why i put it in quote:mrgreen:.....I'd like to see the pedigree of the cash dog also though


Assertion would probably be apt.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Assertion would probably be apt.


I agree


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Who really cares what a guy say who have get banned for live time from a breed organization.
He have never breed one outstanding dog by him self.over 20 years producing dogs!! where are they? it is easy to sit somewhere with clueless people and brag his mouth about proven dogs.

In his mind all dogs are sick and what ever but his dogs are the only good ones. 
for example, Olex de Valsory,5 time qualified for the BSP,4 times started on the BSP, in his last year still high in the points. he had a surgery on his left knee in end 2004,not his back. he mated Orla on 3 legs.

Nick was bad in his back?how does he want know that?Nick was never x rayed in his back, but Nick was trained every day and trialed on all big trials.if a dog after years of high level sport can not show some weakness in movement than i do not understand anything about high level sport. maybe all the NFL player should play up to 65 without any issues.

Yoschy produced some allergies? wow something complete new, if he would say he produced long coats every one would agree but i have never seen any issues with allergies in Yoschy off spring.

How about to proof one point of what he makes up!! Why did he buy Gracia when the Nick,Yoschy,Olex,Fero,Harro,Fado line is so bad. I think he had a moment of weakness when he paid money for a female out of so bad lines. and the moment of weakness did not stop because he did breed with her. so much about a clue about breeding and a clue about faking people to get his own shit sold.
if i am wrong let me know and i am more than willing to learn how successful he is or was in his breeding history or sport or real work.

maybe someone want do the work and check the pedigrees from the last big trials,BSP/WUSV, and can tell me how many dogs are free of all the bad dogs he named.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> I wouldn't argue with those who don't like Fero though..Most of his progeny appear to be much better than he was...Don't know if it was the training he got but his grips were very very chewy , he wouldn't stand a chance against present dogs like Javir, Bolle, Gator, Ellute, Woltair gaja Nova, Tyson etc In my very inexperienced opinion, these are much better dogs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkj9evFLVco


 http://leerburg.com/fero.htm Here is that article by Ed F. on Fero. 
Its a old one back when he used to breed police dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've never seen Fero in person but I've seen the video that Tobi posted a number of times.

Based on that only I can say there is little to like. I don't like that club level performance. I don't like his movement or structure either. He looked like an old dog in the video and may well have been.

AGAIN I say this with only seeing this video a number of times and never saw the dog in person so my "view" may be completely off.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Stefan Schaub said:


> Who really cares what a guy say who have get banned for live time from a breed organization.
> He have never breed one outstanding dog by him self.over 20 years producing dogs!! where are they? it is easy to sit somewhere with clueless people and brag his mouth about proven dogs.
> 
> In his mind all dogs are sick and what ever but his dogs are the only good ones.
> ...



Thanks for the input Stefan.....I've seen some really nice Olex progeny in ringsport


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Stefan Schaub said:


> Breeds over 20 years gsd, lifetime ban from SV , now rsv.
> calmino duro and kirchberghof are his kennel names.
> 
> one of the most successful breeder in germany, you see it how many of his off spring is well known and used around the world.successfull on the wusv,bps and so on.
> ...


 I'm not a sport guy or a breeder. Are you able to provide proof that Bodenmeier was banned from the SV? As far as debating the quality of his dogs...I'm not qualified so I'll steer clear of that one. What sort of trouble was he in for not knowing the father of his pups? Would like to see some proof of your claims since the information is damning to this individual and he has no way to defend himself as he's not a forum member.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Howard Knauf said:


> I'm not a sport guy or a breeder. Are you able to provide proof that Bodenmeier was banned from the SV? As far as debating the quality of his dogs...I'm not qualified so I'll steer clear of that one. What sort of trouble was he in for not knowing the father of his pups? Would like to see some proof of your claims since the information is damning to this individual and he has no way to defend himself as he's not a forum member.


Contact the SV and they will tell you. you do not get banned for not knowing the father of the litter. 
why do you care? how about proof about that what he is saying. lets start there.
if you sit somewhere and trash dogs in public you should bring proof for that.
Explain me why he paid money for Gracia when she comes out of Olex de Valsory (back surgery in his mind) Yoschy (allergy in his mind),Fado line(only player) Nick line (back problems in his mind).so this female had all the bad parts of the great producers of the last decade,he paid money to get her back from spain and after he did not get enough or at all puppies out of her he start to trash her and the dogs in her line.

Live is hard when you can not proof that your own breeding is successful and no one in the big gsd world is interesting to use your dogs for breeding programs, so lets trash all down and make big statements. maybe you want call me and we have a talk 763-438-2150 about success in breeding ,bloodlines and dreams


----------

